# Advantage of battery position in 12th scale



## knightrider (Dec 19, 2003)

What is the difference in car handling from the initial lipo style of going across the chassis, like nimh's, to the now popular running lengthwise? What is the overall advantage? They have it to where u can set the battery to one side of the chassis depending the track. Is this only adjustable because of looks or is it actually functional???


----------



## PDK RACING (Mar 11, 2009)

I run the new op12 and run my lipo almost dead center running front to back. After balancing the chassis i found it to give the car a real neutral feel. I use to run lipo back of chassis side to side. I like the front to back. Much easier to remove tweak after setup.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I am running an Xray XII with the speed merchant conversion. The battery runs front to back. It is offset to the side slightly. My speedo is mounted to the side of the battery and reciever in mounted in front. I am extreemely happy with this setup. I have really dropped my lap time compared to my old CRC Gen X.


----------

